# Color cannot be resolved to a type



## jsliderex (30. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe folgendes Problem mit Eclipse:

Ich habe die abstrakte Klasse Formen implementiert, natürlich zuvor utilities und java.awt.Color importiert:


```
import utilities.*;
import java.awt.Color.*;

public abstract class Formen {

	private Color color;
	
	public abstract void draw(GraphicsConsole c);   

	public Color getColor() {
		return color;
	}

	public void setColor(Color color) {
		this.color = color;
	}

	public Shape(Color c){
		color=c;
		
	}
```

Jetzt meldet Eclipse aber trotz vorherigem import bei jeder Color-Variable, "Color cannot be resolved to a type"

Ich probier jetzt schon lang rum aber komm einfach nicht drauf! Wär nett wenn hier jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte!

Liebe Grüße!

}


----------



## nrg (30. Mrz 2010)

import java.awt.Color;


----------



## jsliderex (30. Mrz 2010)

....und schon funktionierts! 
Wie ichs mir gedacht hab, ein kleiner blöder Fehler!
Danke nrg! :applaus:


----------



## nrg (30. Mrz 2010)

frag mich wie das mit Eclipse passieren kann. Die IDE macht "import-fails" nahezu unmöglich


----------



## agentone (30. Mrz 2010)

nrg hat gesagt.:


> frag mich wie das mit Eclipse passieren kann. Die IDE macht "import-fails" nahezu unmöglich



Genau! 
Ich geh einfach auf source -> organize imports und dann werden alle imports selbstständig eingefügt oder, nicht benötigt, auch wieder gelöscht. Wenn du also ein Programm mit eclipse schreibst, dann mach niemals die imports selber.


----------

